# Heater and water level.



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

*************.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

littletnklvr said:


> My heater has a min and max water level line on it, what if the water level is a half inch below the min will that be a big deal?


Why do you think they put min and max on the heater?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

The heater might crack from being too hot


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> The heater might crack from being too hot


Thank you for the legit answer instead of a smart-ass answer like the one above!


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I actually agree with the smart ass answer above. 

There are many reasons why they put those marks on the heater including the heater may crack if enough of the glass is exposed to air. Also some heaters have a sensor that shuts the heater off if its out of the water therefore if your water level is below the minimum level the heater could potentially shut off and therefore no heat. The heater may also not be accurate.
--
Paul


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

littletnklvr said:


> Thank you for the legit answer instead of a smart-ass answer like the one above!


It is not an answer. It is a question. Or you missed the question mark, too?

I am not trying to be a "smart-ass", I was just evaluating your knowledge.

I know now!

Thank you and good luck!
Claud

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

TankCla said:


> It is not an answer. It is a question. Or you missed the question mark, too?
> 
> I am not trying to be a "smart-ass", I was just evaluating your knowledge.
> 
> ...


That made me laugh


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

This is too funny. Love it lol. Simple instructions and questioning it. Boy he is in trouble with this hobby lol.



TankCla said:


> It is not an answer. It is a question. Or you missed the question mark, too?
> 
> I am not trying to be a "smart-ass", I was just evaluating your knowledge.
> 
> ...


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

kies1 said:


> This is too funny. Love it lol. Simple instructions and questioning it. Boy he is in trouble with this hobby lol.


Well, to be fair, while the minimum water level is quite important, the maximum water level is not. It is often added to completely submersible heaters in order to comply with canadian regulations.


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

solarz said:


> Well, to be fair, while the minimum water level is quite important, the maximum water level is not. It is often added to completely submersible heaters in order to comply with canadian regulations.


Regardless this thread is too funny.


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

I've been trying very hard to hold my back but can't any longer, I'm a 50 year old man not a 12 year old and I've had more tanks than most of you so I'm not stupid I know they can crack, I wanted to put it in my aquaclear to have less crap in my tank but it just went to just below the line and wanted to know if that was enough to make it crack! When I was a kid I was raised to never answer a question with a question that's rude, this is a forum people ask questions if you can't answer it without being a rude little smart-ass than you shouldn't say anything! Looking at these replies I'm finding out who the children are on this forum!


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

In my experience, any exposed glass above the water can result in a crack. If water splashes up onto the hot dry glass, it is possible that it will crack.

And yes, I can see how that user's response could have seemed somewhat rude, answering a question with a question. Everyone seemingly always has bigger "balls" online. Just shrug it off, it's never worth it 

Good luck w/ everything!


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

littletnklvr said:


> I'm a 50 year old man


The man has a point. It rude to talk like this with a senior citizen.
I am sorry for my behavior.


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

littletnklvr said:


> I've been trying very hard to hold my back but can't any longer, I'm a 50 year old man not a 12 year old and I've had more tanks than most of you so I'm not stupid I know they can crack, I wanted to put it in my aquaclear to have less crap in my tank but it just went to just below the line and wanted to know if that was enough to make it crack! When I was a kid I was raised to never answer a question with a question that's rude, this is a forum people ask questions if you can't answer it without being a rude little smart-ass than you shouldn't say anything! Looking at these replies I'm finding out who the children are on this forum!


I think you need to relax, as this is an open forum as you have suggested and everyone is entitled to their own opinions whether you agree or not. And yes everyone's per say balls are much bigger here than in person. Just thought this was funny. And yes you should follow ALL instructions and guidelines on anything you buy. To me that is common sense. I would follow the heater recommendations.


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

Must agree, I have had quite the chuckle following this thread.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

How big is the tank? I saw a small heating "pad" for aquariums the other day. It might fit in that Hang on filter.

Not sure if you have ever had to tear down a tank quickly. But I have. Taking a heater out of the tank that has just been on, then picking it up a minute later... Yup, find the nearest Aloe plant, you need it. Those suckers get hot. 

So, if it is out of the water, and the water splashes it, it will force the glass to contract quickly, resulting in a crack at the very least, shattering in the extreme.


----------

